#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Флэш мульт.

## Kacou lad

Смотрим и осмысливаем )

http://www.gvozdariki.ru/0001/anim/dream.html

(найдено на просторах жж в коммьюнити ru_buddhism)

----------

Add (01.01.2009), Ometoff (02.10.2009)

----------


## Николай Г.

скачать бы...

----------


## Anansy

Сильно....а я хотел дома канарейку завести....  :Frown:

----------


## Николай Г.

> Сильно....а я хотел дома канарейку завести....


Самому бы из клетки вырваться... :Embarrassment:

----------

Add (01.01.2009)

----------


## Yukko

> скачать бы...


Тот же самый линк, только вместо ".html" подставить ".swf" .

----------

Add (01.01.2009)

----------


## Николай Г.

> Тот же самый линк, только вместо ".html" подставить ".swf" .


И что?... как мне в свой комп загнать мультик? :Frown:

----------


## Yukko

> И что?... как мне в свой комп загнать мультик?


Собственно всё. Этот файл можно скачать по ссылке http://www.gvozdariki.ru/0001/anim/dream.swf , dream.swf и есть тот ролик.

----------

Add (01.01.2009)

----------


## Alex

На самом деле он у тебя уже в кэше должен лежать  :Smilie:

----------


## Николай Г.

> Собственно всё. ...dream.swf и есть тот ролик.


Домой мне как его забрать???

----------

Add (01.01.2009)

----------


## Yukko

> Домой мне как его забрать???


Ну как Вы обычно музыку скачиваете, например. Так и здесь. Через менеджер закачек или "Файл--Сохранить как" в браузере. Только здесь расширение файла не .mp3, а .swf.

----------


## Николай Г.

> Ну как Вы обычно музыку скачиваете, например. Так и здесь. Через менеджер закачек или "Файл--Сохранить как" в браузере. Только здесь расширение файла не .mp3, а .swf.


А браузер только хтмл сохраняет! :Confused:  
капец! :EEK!:

----------


## Alex

Браузер какой? Интернет эксплорер? Опреационка - виндовс?
Этот файл должен лежать тут: 
C:\Documents and Settings\Имя пользователя\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\
(это если NT/2000/XP, как было в 9х, я уже не помню).
Отсортируйте файлы в подпапках по дате.
Там лежит файло с расширением swf размером 1402345 байт.
Всё.
Если у Вас файрфокс (что можно только приветствовать), файл лежит тут:
C:\Documents and Settings\Имя пользователя\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\имя профиля\Cache\
только файрфокс имя файла и расширение меняет на какую-то белиберду, так что ищите по дате и размеру файла.

----------


## Alex

Еще один способо (немного через одно место, но работает).
Заходите на эту страницу, открываете любой ftp-клиент (я лично пользуюсь обычным тотал коммандером), жмете ctrl+N, вбиваете вот такой адрес:
http://www.gvozdariki.ru/0001/anim/dream.swf
и спокойно себе качаете файл.

----------


## Alex

И вообще ставьте файрфокс, втыкайте вот это:
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2254/
и будет счастье.

----------


## Николай Г.

Всё! свершилось! 
Друзья, всем огромное спасибо за терпение в Благом Деле Ликвидации компьютерной безграмотности!!!
 :Smilie:

----------

Add (01.01.2009)

----------


## Остин

А кто-нибудь знает что за музыка бэкграундом там? Спасибо!

----------


## Leksi

о да !

----------


## Fan Lu

Советую очень посмотреть:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...q=Dudok+de+Vit

----------


## Юань Дин

Сегодня посмотрел небольшой мультфильм про дзэн:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IKbuGSIqNM
"Изменив себя ты изменишь весь мир"

----------

Pema Sonam (17.12.2008)

----------


## Morris Allan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in0x7aFGGWQ

 :Big Grin:

----------

